# Bruit de ventilo iBook G4



## HCl (1 Juin 2005)

Héhé, dans la lignée des topics consacrés aux iMacs G5 

J'en viens à me demander si mon iBook G4 (12" / 800MHz) ne fait pas un sale bruit de ventilo.

C'est toujours très difficile à décrire... Mais je pourrai dire qu'autant les ventilos de tous les autres ordis font un bruit "fluide", régulier, bref un bruit de ventilo qui tourne sans difficultés, celui de mon iBook donne plutôt l'impression d'accrocher, enfin... C'est pas un bruit très agréable.

En tous cas, rien de comparable entre les portables de mes parents et mon iBook.
Attention, je ne parle pas de niveau sonore, mais plus de la sonorité.
D'ailleurs, celle-ci varie beaucoup quand on change l'orientation du portable, ce qui ne se passe pas non plus avec les autres ordis.

Je ne m'étais jamais trop inquieté, mais bon.
En fait, on pourrait presque penser à un rasoir 
(peut difficilement comparer à l'iRazoir, on en a pas - encore - ) 

Bref... Le ventilo d'iBook fait quel bruit en règle générale ?

Bon sinon c'est une superbe machine. Dommage qu'il fatigue un peu en dual screen


----------



## abeerzen (2 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai que c'est toujours difficile à decrire les bruits mais je pense avoir le même problème que toi (comme si les ailes du ventilo touchait quelquechose) . Il faudrait que j'amène le mien en réparation mais vu que le ventilo ne se déclenche que quand le processeur tourne à fond (c'est à dire une fois toute les 2 à 3 semaines pour moi) j'y pense rarement.
Enfin pour répondre à ta question j'ai déjà entendu le ventilo d'un ibook "en forme" et le bruit est fluide (pas de bruit de rasoir electrique en tout cas!).


----------



## Zheng He (2 Juin 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Bref... Le ventilo d'iBook fait quel bruit en règle générale ?



Le mien je ne l'entends pas. C'est peut-être parce que j'écoute mon ipod en même temps


----------



## macarel (2 Juin 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien je ne l'entends pas. C'est peut-être parce que j'écoute mon ipod en même temps


Je l'entends pratiquement jamais, le ventilo se mets que très sporadiquement en marche. Toutefois, quand il le fait, le bruit est un bruit de ventilo "normal", rien de ce que tu décris  
A te lire comme ça, il me semble que ce n'est pas normal :rose:


----------



## HCl (3 Juin 2005)

Hello,
Pour ma part, depuis quelques temps (arrivée des "châleurs") il se déclenche vraiment souvent (plusieurs fois par heures).
Le seul fond musical "léger" que j'écoute ne suffit alors pas à couvrir le bruit.

J'ai essayé d'enregistrer le bruit du mieux possible (AudioX) avec le micro interne de l'iBook (faut donc monter le volume très fort). C'est au format .mov (je sais pas trop comment convertir ça au format mp3 simplement sans logiciels "pro").

En ré-écoutant, je me dis qu'il doit vraiment y avoir un problème, c'est space comme bruit :
http://acydek.free.fr/share/ventilo-ibook1.mov (ventilo bien présent - 2,8Mo)
http://acydek.free.fr/share/ventilo-ibook2.mov (arrêt du ventilo - 1,2Mo)

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## damien_t (6 Juin 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> En ré-écoutant, je me dis qu'il doit vraiment y avoir un problème, c'est space comme bruit :
> http://acydek.free.fr/share/ventilo-ibook1.mov (ventilo bien présent - 2,8Mo)
> http://acydek.free.fr/share/ventilo-ibook2.mov (arrêt du ventilo - 1,2Mo)


Mon iBook n'a jamais fait ce bruit là. Effectivement, c'est proche d'un bruit de rasoir. Quand je jouais longtemps à Quake3 ou quand j'encodais beaucoup de Cds à la suite dans iTunes, ca faisait un bruit de...ventilo mais rien qui ressemble à ce que je viens d'entendre. Je sais pas trop quoi en penser ou si c'est normal. Faudrait d'autres avis.


----------



## morden (6 Juin 2005)

je peut pas parler en expert mais en tout cas mon ibook G4 n'a jamais fait un bruit comme ça ! quand je suis dans une piece sans aucun bruit autour et sans musique j'entent un leger murmure .... et un faible bruit de ventilo quand il est au max .... selon moi ton ventilo deconne carrement  

tu peut eventuellement tenter de donner un coup de bombe de gaz neutre par les trous d'aération si c'est de la poussiere sur les pales qui destabilise le ventilo ... mais le mieux ça serait de regarder à l'interieur. toi ou un reparateur agréé.


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est proche d'un bruit de rasoir.


 
Mon Gillette ne fait pas ce bruit-là...  

Mon iBook non plus d'ailleurs. Je pense qu'effectivement, le mieux c'est de l'ouvrir ou de le faire ouvrir. Parfois - je ne sais pas si c'est le cas ici - sur les ventilos, il y a un autocollant. S'il s'est décollé et qu'il frotte sur les pales du ventilo, ça pourrait faire ce bruit-là. Comme quand on était gamin et qu'on plaçait une carte à jouer maintenue par une pince à linge sur la roue du vélo.


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Aucun bruit sur mon iBook G4 non plus... et je le remarquerais, car c'est plutôt silencieux chez moi.
Après la mise à jour sur Tiger il me semblait que le ventilo se mettait en marche un peu plus souvent que d'habitude. Mais bon, c'est un bruit de ventilo.


----------



## chupastar (7 Juin 2005)

Le mien se met en marche des fois quand j'ai beaucoup d'applis lourdes en même temps et qu'il fait chaud dans la pièce (càd l'été). En hiver il ne se met jamais en marche!

Sinon pour le bruit il est très silencieux par rapport à ce qu'on peux entendre sur un PC portable. Et il ne fait pas un bruit de rasoir, plutôt un son fluide et léger, et qui ne dure jamais très longtemps.


----------



## drs (7 Juin 2005)

salut

je confirme...mon ibook G4 ne fait pas ce bruit la. Quand le ventilo se déclenche, uniquement en cas de gros calculs, cela s'apparente à un souffle en bruit de fond. Juste un souffle, pas de bruit particulier.

Dans ton cas, il peut s'agir d'un élément qui touche les pales, ou alors plus simplement d'une pale du ventilo qui est tordue...

Retour sav?

Alex


----------



## fpoil (8 Juin 2005)

Le mien ne fait pas de bruit, juste l'impression que les ventilos se lancent plus souvent depuis tiger mais en utilisation normale (surf burautique etc...) c'est un bonheur d'utilisateur


----------

